# Easton EC90SL tubular ERD?



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone know the ERD for the ec90sl tubular 24h rear rims?

thanks


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

EC90 SL Tubular ERD is 562.5 mm (same for both 18 and 24 hole rims)


----------

